# Benutzerlogin = freeze !?!

## m0021

Hi,

hab ein kleines bis größeres Problem mit gentoo auf meinem Laptop. Und zwar wenn ich mich als Benutzer anmelde, friert der Bildschirm ein. Mit Einfrieren meine ich das der Desktop an dem Punkt, an dem er die gnome-panels und mein cairo-dock zeigen sollte stehen bleibt (inklusive Mauszeiger). Wenn ich dann ca 2-10 minuten warte, läd er diese auch. Das Problem ist das sich dieses Verhalten wiederholt (beim starten von Programmen, arbeiten im Terminal). Das kurriose ist, das eine Consolenanmeldung bzw eine grafische Anmeldung als root problemlos (ohne Einfrieren) verläuft.

Meine bisherige Vorgehensweise bezüglich der Fehlersuche:

- Überhitzung geprüft --> CPU auf durchschnittlich 60-70°C

- Xorg, gdm und andere Log-Dateien angeschaut --> keine Errormeldungen bzw. andere Auffälligkeiten

- emerge -avuDN world && emerge --depclean -av && lafilefixer --justfixit && revdep-rebuild durchgeführt --> keine Broken Libraries und auch keine Besserung

- dann hab ich noch sämtliche Packete neu gebaut die Unterschiedlich zur grafischen Anmeldung von root sind (cairo-dock, compiz)

- Arbeitsspeicher geprüft (Durchlauf von memtest86+) --> auch keine Fehler

- SMART Health Status meiner SSD geprüft --> SMART sagt sie ist ok

Mein System:

- gnome-2.32 mit cairo-dock 2.2.0.4 und compiz-fusion 0.8.6 (das Problem trat nicht nach einem Update, oder nach installieren von Entwicklungsversionen dieser Packete auf)

- xorg-server 1.9.4 mit nvidia-drivers 260.19.36

Über Vorschläge was ich noch überprüfen kann würde ich mich freuen

Mit freundlichem Gruß,

m0021

----------

## manuels

Schau mal nach ob localhost in deiner /etc/hosts definiert ist.

Ich meine mich mal an einen entsprechenden KDE-Bug zu erinnern. Vielleicht ist dein Problem ähnlich.

----------

## m0021

eintrag ist vorhanden und schaut folgendermaßen aus:

127.0.0.1  localhost

127.0.0.1  hostname

::1           localhost

::1           hostname

Fehler bleibt bestehen

----------

## Beforegod

Würde mal folgende Schritte probieren:

- X mit TWM starten und sehen ob sich das Verhalten wieder auftritt

- Evt. mal GraKa Treiber wechseln (VESA) und sehen ob Besserung auftritt

- Während des startens der Gnome-Panles mal auf die Konsole wechseln und prüfen ob Prozesse hängen oder sonstige Fehlermeldungen auftauchen

----------

## m0021

- X mit twm startet als Benutzer ohne probleme

- wechseln auf vesa brachte auch keine Besserung

- wenn ich während des startens (wenn der rechner hängt), alt+strg+f1 drücke, dann dauert es ne ganze Weile. Wenn er dann aber in der Konsole ist, dann kann ich flüssig arbeiten (kein Einfrieren)

----------

## Beforegod

Ok, wechsel dann mal mit init 3 auf die Konsole (damit XDM,GDM beendet wird).

Danach als user folgendes Eingeben:

```
echo exec gnome-session >> ~/.xinitrc

```

danach

```
startx

```

und sehen ob es wieder zum Einfrieren kommt

----------

